# Competetive Mounted Orienteering (CMO)



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I've never heard of that before but it does sound like a boatload of fun. I wish we had more public horse activities around here. I can go and daywork at ranches and feedlots and I enjoy that, but sometimes I want to meet more than just a bunch of old crusty cowboys and go have some fun just fooling around.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Its actually pretty new in my area. I think if you get enough interest, maybe your area can set up a chapter! There's even a nationals, I found out. : )


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have read about it and would love to participate. I think the best trail ride we had was using our Garmins to find a particular waypoint from a direction we had not started in. Woo Hoo. It was like a treasure hunt. Loved it!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I can feel your enthusiasm! 
I thought, Well, that would be fun. Then I told myself to get a grip. I'd have to learn to use a GPS thingie. I can barely work a cell phone, and a "stupid" one at that.
You live in a beautiful area. Keep us posted as you educate yourself in the sport.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you! I hope there will be lots and lots of pictures! Aw man, spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

GPS, what's that?! :rofl:

In my area, a treasure hunt would be more like this:

1- go to the old Elm tree on Forbau's north pasture and find a locust husk
2- look deep in the Indian Cave for an arrowhead
3- Cross Commission Creek on Meauborn's west 40 and go south until you find the old windmill beside the remains of a homestead. Look in the fireplace for a note...


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it would be a great fund raiser to start up, if you ever want to do something like that, Smrobs. 

Maybe to benefit a local rescue or shelter.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds interesting. We've done a few judged trail rides, I think similar to competitive trail rides, except you aren't timed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I did a couple CMOs when I lived in Michigan. Fun! They don't have any here in Kentucky yet, but if they do I would love to do more of them. I will say, a good ride manager can make or break the experience. I did one that was poorly planned and the clues did not make sense, and that was just frustrating. The rest of them were great fun though!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That sounds like a ton of fun! I have a couple students I think would love to try this with me. 

TheOtherHorse - where in MI did you try it? I'm not too awful far from the MI border, that may be doable if they aren't too far north.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> I think I just found my calling.
> 
> I had thought this was competetive trail, but I did some research, after my Lease Owner suggested it to me, and it looks like loads of fun!
> 
> Basically its like a mounted treasure hunt! The best part? Its in the wide open, like trail riding, and its competive! Plus it makes you think. : ) I'm very excited for this in the spring. Does anyone else do this? What are your experiences?


Deschutes- are you talking about/going to do the one at Mt. Spokane in July? 
I hadn't ever heard of this, just the poker ride that is really big in MT. This sounds really cool! I would love to see anyone else's experiences with it!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I think they are having one at mt spokane this year! I will have to double check the group page. 

I'm so exciteeed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> I think they are having one at mt spokane this year! I will have to double check the group page.
> 
> I'm so exciteeed
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, that is what the Jedi horse page said.  Have you done one yet at all? It doe sound really neat!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

No! Not yet! Jedi horse page? Do you have a link?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep, sure do. This is what I found when I did a Spokane CMO search. 
Competitive Mounted Orienteering Ride: Mt. Spokane, WA – July 21 – 22 ‹ JediHorsemanship


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you!

I think I saw a youtube video a ways back with that name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't ever heard of it. Your post is the first I had seen it before. We mostly just trail ride around our house, but the CMO and poker rides sound really neat.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree. I can't wait to get started. 

Maybe there's one in your area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Spokane is pretty much my area. I am not far from you- a bit west of Nine Mile.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Really!? I live in Coeur D alene, actually. When I first joined I lived in nine mile. : ) 

This is so cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahh, nevermind then.  I saw the Nine Mile listed on your bottom thingy.  We are probably the same distance from Mt. Spokane as you then.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah! Haha. I go to nine mile a lot though, as soon as march comes around, I go every weekend. Its my home away from home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Goodness that is alot! Not exactly close either! Do you come over to the park to ride? the one over by the boarding barn?


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope! I go there for ren faire. And yeah, 20 bucks a week just to get there, plus paying for groceries can get expensive. Thankfully, I have a job! : D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Ren Faire... we are newish to the area... the one that is up at the Cow Girl Co-op in Oct? There is a smaller one over on the way to Tumtum too, isn't there? WE coulnd't find info on when that one was held.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I go to the one in Tum Tum. The spokane entertainers guild does the Cow Girl Co-op faire, and NWRF does Tum Tum. For the cg-op faire, I participate mostly with my equestrian team. NWRF, I am part of cast and horsey stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool. How long have you been doing that? Pretty cool thing to get into tho!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Fourth year this coming spring. Its a lot of fun. Maybe I will meet you at one of the faires this year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe so, or maybe we already did, lol. We did get to the one in Green Bluff this pastyear.  Couldn't figure out when the other one started.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Nwrf started before greenbluff. 

I wasn't at green bluff this year, I was in new york.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahh, nevermind then.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Who knows! Maybe a CMO event!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I never heard of this before. Sounds like fun. I will have to try to remember to mention it when I go on my next CTR in the early spring. I doubt we have anything like that here. Just the CTR is new -- blah, we are so far behind up here it's pathetic.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I know, right? I think the cmo is in washington... Or close to, because my lease owner is in Otis Orchards, WA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is the facebook page!
m.facebook.com/groups/381945528498324?ref=bookmark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

